

This man's been dating a crowdsourced Internet girlfriend for the last 3 months - nonprofiteer
http://fusion.net/story/169012/meet-a-man-who-has-had-an-invisible-girlfriend-for-the-last-three-months/

======
HappyTypist
I remember seeing this app a few months earlier. I'm surprised the company
hasn't folded already, but I guess all the publicity it received & having a
margin of ~70% (users pay $0.25 per txt, service pays $0.05) keeps it going.

